# Forum Practice and Perfect your Russian Individual Tutoring for Russian  An Italian mother tongue speaker needs some help to practice spoken Russian!

## Xira78

Good morining all!
I'm an Italian young lady -hoping that being in my 30s could still mean "being not too old"  :: - and I really would like to improve my knowledge of the Russian language. I think that conversation is one of the ways- or maybe, the only one. I'm able to speak English,Italian, and Spanish and if any of you could help me here or on skype would be great. We could do some Italian-Russian conversation exchange for free or I could accept to pay a reasonable price for a very good conversation lesson. Let me know what you think about it by writing at this e-mail address: loscarabeodoro@yahoo.it 
Hope to talk to some of you soon-Or at least too try  to do it!  :: 
Xira

----------

